

Ask HN: Does a Server-side Native Client Make Sense? - HardyLeung

Have anyone thought of having NativeClient (Nacl) running on the server side, interfacing with node.js? I thought this would be really cool, mirroring some advantages of node.js. Suppose Nacl is supported on the server side (and let's call it nacl.js?), I could write high-performance code that runs on the client side <i>AND</i> deploy on the server side. This would also make it easy to deploy non-trivial C/C++ code on commodity server (assuming vendors support it, which I think they will thanking to Nacl's sandboxing model).<p>Your opinion? Flaw in my logic? Is someone already working on this? I think this would be a cool project.
======
nicholaides
Interesting idea. Seems like people are already doing it. Just Google "NaCl
server side".

